# daily express



## hardy14 (8 August 2012)

was very surprised to see the netherlands dressage team on the front page instead of the british what a booboo they have made


----------



## Copperpot (8 August 2012)

I sent them an email complaining. It's disgraceful. People win a gold medal for their country and they can't even be bothered to check their facts before printing a story.


----------



## Jazz1 (8 August 2012)

seemed the papers were too busy being interested in taking the michael out of the sport - calling them the trotters etc - shame they couldnt put more effort into getting the right photo


----------

